# 3 speed shifting



## mtnbikeman (Mar 6, 2017)

I am new to the hobby and I have two bikes from the 70's I am currently getting back in working order. 1 has a sturmey archer 3 speed and the other has a shimano 333. The question I have is, do you have to stop pedaling in order for theses hubs to shift properly? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 6, 2017)

Yes, 3 speed hubs require you to stop pedaling while shifing.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 6, 2017)

Here's a solid read on the subject of IGHs (internally geared hubs)
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/sturmey-archer_tech.html


----------

